# Heart Touching Stories



## princefalcy10 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Guys !!
This thread revolves around _heart touching moments_ or even _inspirational stories_ that you've read...or seen perhaps.
So..do post the ones you like 

I'll start with the one I'm kind of impressed with...
Sorry that it was a bit too long...but do check it out...you'll really be touched :'(

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-->*The Dad and his Little Daughter*<--

There was this old father...who was sort of arrogant and a bit short tempered as well.He had a little daughter,who was rougly 9.

One day...the Dad had hurt his little daughter for no big reason at all.It was just because she had wasted a sheet of decorative wrapper.Moments later..the little girl came running to her father...and that was when she gave a little box wrapped with that decorative paper.The Father felt so embarassed when he realised why his daughter had used that paper.

With great regret,he opened the little box and found nothing.The guy was furious and hurt his daughter badly again saying.."How many times have I told you not to fool anyone ?? "

Tears rolled down the cheeks of the little girl.She went on to say "Father...I never meant to fool you.I had the box filled with my kisses...I never had them empty.They were all just for you...my loving Father !! "

Unable to utter a word of apology...the Father was so moved.He went inside his private room...spending the whole night realising how foolish he was.It was dawn...and the father heard a strange news saying his daughter had died owingto the reckless driving of a car driver,when she was lurking in the road the last night.

Filled with unbearable pain...the father used to open the box and remind himself of his loving little daughter...whenever he was in agony...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*** Thanks for reading and Take Care =D ***


----------



## Bapao (Jun 14, 2011)

> Unable to utter a word of apology...the Father was so moved.He went inside his private room...



...and beat up his wife instead.

But seriously, that story is more anger invoking than touching


----------



## princefalcy10 (Jun 14, 2011)

lol yeah right !!


----------

